# mission style chair



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

ok so i realy want to make a chair to go with the small mission style table i made. The problem is that all the plans for chairs i have seen seem realy confusing. All of the mortis and tennons are confusing to me. I magaged to make the table with out any mortis or tennons. I do not own a mortison maker or any good hand chisels.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is one I did recently... only 56 MT joints. 

Almost any chair design is going to require some MT joints. :smile:


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

ok i dont know why but m and t joints seem realy confusing to me


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Woodworkingkid said:


> ok i dont know why but m and t joints seem realy confusing to me


 
Mt joints arent that difficult. I do all my mortises with a drill press attatchment. Tenons are done on TS. :smile:


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

ok then i will have to start watching cregslist for a drill press


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Woodworkingkid said:


> ok then i will have to start watching cregslist for a drill press


 
That would open up a lot of projects for you.
Some like to make mortises with a plunge router, I don't.
Drill press has served me well for 25+yrs. :smile:


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

thank you you just saved me a lot of money because i was thinking about getting a mortisoner and a drill press i didnt know there was a drill press atachment for that


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Search for an older heavy duty DP, Mortising puts a fair amount of pressure on the machine. :smile:


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

so do you think a bench top drill press would work


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Woodworkingkid said:


> so do you think a bench top drill press would work


 
Not for very long. :no:

You need a heavy cast iron DP for motising. The older the better. :smile:


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

ok glad i didnt get the littel drill press i just saw on cregslist


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

*Craftsman Drill Press - $250 (Howell)*

Date: 2011-04-18, 4:02PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]



A craftsman 17" 3/4 drill press hardly used like new has the lasertrac and side light same model on sale at sears for 619.00 is less than 4 yrs old 250.00 obo 


Location: Howell
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests









what do you think about this drill press?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Woodworkingkid said:


> *Craftsman Drill Press - $250 (Howell) *what do you think about this drill press?


 
I am not familiar with that exact machine, all my tools are older.

It looks like it would be able to handle it, and a pretty fair price also. :smile:


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

ok the two main problems keeping me from getting an older bigger dp is money ane weight i have to move the drill pres down stairs


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

You might be able to find a used mortising machine, I don't see them very often tho.

Appliance dolly will move quite a bit of weight safely. :smile:


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

Woodworkingkid said:


> ok so i realy want to make a chair to go with the small mission style table i made. The problem is that all the plans for chairs i have seen seem realy confusing. All of the mortis and tennons are confusing to me. I magaged to make the table with out any mortis or tennons. I do not own a mortison maker or any good hand chisels.


Did you do a thread on the table and I missed it?


I absolutely love Mission style furniture. I have only done one set of mortices (on a table that I am still working on) and I did them with a drill motor and a chisel. I will not do it like that again. I was almost done when I realized I own a plunge router. Myself, when I am done with this table I will sell it and buy me a bench top morticer. Hopefully the PowerMatic model. I am not even going to attempt a chair until I have one. Thats way to many mortices



mdntrdr said:


> Here is one I did recently... only 56 MT joints.
> 
> Almost any chair design is going to require some MT joints. :smile:


I only see 54. I love that chair by the way. What is that wood you used that is blonde looking?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mjdtexan said:


> I only see 54.


The bottom stretcher may have two at each end. But who is counting?












 







.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

mjdtexan said:


> What is that wood you used that is blonde looking?


 
The entire chair is White Pine. :smile:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Woodworkingkid said:


> ok the two main problems keeping me from getting an older bigger dp is money ane weight i have to move the drill pres down stairs


 Money we can't help you with, but as to weight a drill press like the Craftsman shown can be broken down into sections for moving if required. The motor can be removed. The base can be removed, and the drive head can be removed. Otherwise grab a buddy, and two of you should be able to manhandle it down the stairs.

The other option, as suggested is to use a router to make the mortice and tenons.

If you have a table saw it will make the tenons very nicely.

Gerry


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

ok taking it apart sounds like a good idea but im going to wait on a drill press until i get a jointer and planer because one of my littel brothers friends dad has a full wood and metal shop in his basement and will let me use his drill press the only problem is that he is always away on busines trips so hopfuly after i get a jointer and planer i can pick up a used drill press on cl for a good price. I did not make a thread about the table i made because when i was at the lumber yard the idea just came to me so i went ahead and made it out of popler. i just finished painting it about a half hour ago and will post pics saterday


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

> Not for very long. :no:
> You need a heavy cast iron DP for motising. The older the better. :smile:


Not true. I have a delta bench top drill press and have built 4 Morris Chairs, 6 coffee tables, 8 end tables (all mission style), several other tables and night stands, and a monster of a loft bed, cutting all the mortises on this drill press and it's still going strong. You just need to keep your mortising bits and chisels nice and sharp and if needed drill out the bulk first with the appropriate forstner bit.

Here's a couple of pics.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

gosh im getting so much diffrent advice that i dont know who is right


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Well the good news is that you're getting good advice from good people who've been doing it a long time. Just like anything in life, your mileage WILL vary. What works for some, does not for others. It's not a "who's right" or "who's wrong" situation. 

The internet is great because it makes everyone with a keyboard an expert. Your job is to take everything into consideration, add your own factors and make the best decisions for YOU. Try, fail, learn, succeed. 

Don't do that with marriage. You'll go broke.


----------

